# A few pics from last season



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's a few hunts on Paul's Pond from last season:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I love the last one and the one with the 3 guys standing in the fog with the decoys! Keep em coming!!!


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

WOW!!  those are some great pictures. Looks like you guys are having a good time too!


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Great pics. Must be tough having a honey hole like that. 8)


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

camera? lense?
great pictures


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

Most of these pictures were shot with a Sony Alpha 100 and a 100 tto 300mm lens. Most of the time I just leave the camera on the auto mode as it will do most of the thinking for you. Paul


----------



## MN Waterfowler (Jun 27, 2007)

Awsome pics!! I love the Bands! Never see them in Minnesota, atleast not on ducks. 
Lets play a game in the first pic of Honker Guide's first post of pics, Find the Pintail that is flying with the Mallards.

Should be fun if anyone is up to it. Not that hard.

Nice pics again, Hunter


----------



## addictedtogeese (Feb 27, 2006)

gotta love that green!

Theres a couple wigeon in that first pic as well


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

its like the marsh watch in the DU mag, so far i got mallard, wigeon, pintail... any others?


----------



## MN Waterfowler (Jun 27, 2007)

Good eyes everyone. Thought it would be fun to test everyones eyes!

Thanks for playing, Hunter


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

what kind of water decoys were those? they look awsome....


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Spanker.... The dekes are full-curls (aero outdoors). Very sweet indeed. I really like how the color mixture of the flocking on the head looks like a real full-plumage mallard drake (an exact match of that blackish-green) instead of the phony limey-neon green! 
Great pics!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

These pics have me drueling and shaking awaiting the up-coming season. Simply GREAT PICS once again!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

wow, great pics!! Whats the daily bag limit out there?


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

The limit on mallards is 7 for a 107 day season. Our goose limit is 4. Our early mallard migration starts in late Oct. and builds to the middle of Nov. Most of those ducks stay with us until after the season. I've been on Bennelli's American bird hunter and Northwest hunter this spring. Unfortunately neither of these shows featured my duck pond, but I will have a couple of tv shows next year. Paul


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

nice pictures man looks like a great spot...

what kind of decoys are those?


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

WingedShooter7 said:


> what kind of decoys are those?


There not Avery's. :lol:


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Full-curls


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Simply awesome pics Paul...keep 'em coming. 

I've seen the 4 curls decoys at Delta Waterfowl banquets that you generously donated to....pretty sweet. Although I didn't win and the guy who won wouldn't sell 'em! (That was at last years Wilton, ND banquet and the owner of the Captains Cabin in Washburn won)


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

MN Waterfowler said:


> Awsome pics!! I love the Bands! Never see them in Minnesota, atleast not on ducks.


Got to have ducks to have banded ducks, huh. The thing is all the duck banding sites within 90 miles of where I'm at are in Minnesota.

I think I've seen you guys on the Northwest hunter, do you guys shoot a lot of canadas (I've always been interested in the different species of Canadas that you guys get from those islands up in Alaska. A lot of bands and collars on those right?


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Looks great Paul! Love to see all of that green! Well done and thanks for sharing!

Chris


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah I definetly saw you guys on Northwest hunter, you guys were shooting the new remington CTIs and those wingmaster HD shells. Great footage on those ducks and the calling was exceptional!!


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

yall boys do a primos video about 4 years back?


----------



## daud (Dec 20, 2006)

whooo nice pics.i love that the 3 pic.


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

That was us on the Northwest hunter a few weeks back and yes we did a show with primos a few years back. I also hosted a show for Benelli's American Bird hunter that has been showing this spring. We actually get 7 of the Canada goose subspecies in our area. And the neat thing is that I have on occasion had all 7 of the subspecies in the pit at the same time. Paul


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

yeah i believe it was on the Truth 2 incoming. foggy hunt.
yall have a nice place.


----------

